# Easy Recipes / New Dinner Ideas



## Jill (Dec 21, 2007)

Okay, I am someone who LOVES to eat and pretty much hates to cook. Luckily, H does a lot of our cooking.

Could you folks share some of your easier recipes? And give some ideas for new dinner ideas?

A couple years ago, Sonja (I think it was her) shared an idea for turnovers using french bread dough and pizza type ingredients. It was SO good but I cannot find that recipe in the archieves.

If I ever ended up with more money than I know what to do with, I would hire someone to clean my house every day and someone to do our cooking!

[SIZE=18pt]Please share your ideas!!! [/SIZE]


----------



## Soggy Bottom Ranch (Dec 21, 2007)

Jill,

I'm all about simple here to, being so busy, it has to be easy! Usually we just grill some grilled chicken breasts or something on the George Forman, and have some type of veggie, but hubby is still a meat and potatoes guy! So when he gets the urge to splurge for some good old fashioned comfort food, here's a couple of the things I make him.

*Easy Baby Back Ribs*

REALLY easy to make, and fall off the bone tender! Not at all time consuming, the worst part is that you have to plan ahead.

INGREDIENTS:

2 pounds pork baby back ribs (you can cut in half for less servings)

1 (18 ounce) bottle barbecue sauce

DIRECTIONS:

Tear off 4 pieces of aluminum foil big enough to enclose each portion of ribs. (I actually wrap mine in saran wrap first, and then a double layer of foil to keep all the good stuff in.) Spray each piece of foil with vegetable cooking spray. Brush the ribs liberally with barbeque sauce and place each portion in its own piece of foil. Wrap tightly and refrigerate for at least 8 hours, or overnight. I put mine in a big ziplock bag too, just in case there is any leakage while they are in the fridge.

Preheat oven to 300 degrees F (150 degrees C).

Bake ribs wrapped tightly in the foil at 300 degrees F (150 degrees C) for 3 hours. REMEMBER TO REMOVE THE SARAN WRAP BEFORE BAKING IF YOU HAVE USED IT DURING THE MARINATING PROCESS. After baking, open up the foil packet, add more sauce, and broil (or grill) till brown.

*TIP: * There is a thick connective tissue on the back of the bones that must come off. Stick your knife tip under the very edge to get it started, and then pull it the rest of the way off. For the marination process, I add in some diced onions, minced garlic, salt, pepper, and brush the racks with a little liquid smoke. We make our own bbq sauce here all the time, but just use your favorite brand.

*Brown Sugar Meatloaf*

Very easy to throw together, and tastes awesome!

1 ½ lbs lean ground beef

¾ cup milk

2 eggs

1 ½ teaspoons salt

¼ teaspoon ground black pepper

1 small onion, chopped

¾ cup oatmeal (or crushed saltine crackers, I prefer oatmeal because the saltines can taste mushy)

*Optional: * Add in your favorite shredded cheese

½ cup packed brown sugar

½ cup ketchup

1. Preheat oven to 350 degrees. Lightly grease a 5” x 9” loaf pan (I use one of those pans with two layers,

the first one fits inside the loaf pan, and has holes to let the grease drip through so you're not eating it).

2. Thoroughly mix together all ingredients except brown sugar and ketchup, either by

hand or with a mixer, shape into a loaf, and place in loaf pan.

3. Press the brown sugar on top of the loaf, and spread ketchup over the brown sugar.

4. Bake in preheated oven for approximately 1 hour, or until juices run clear.

I have another one for easy BBQ Microwave Meatballs that are excellent, but it's not on my computer, and I don't have time to find it right now. If you want it, let me know, and I'll gladly dig it up. They work great for appetizers for a party too!


----------



## Hosscrazy (Dec 21, 2007)

Here's something I make all the time that is so easy and SO good! I'm hopeful that you can cook pasta, right?



I usually use fettucini or angel hair pasta. Cook the pasta, then add fresh chopped basil (fresh being the operative word!) and chopped fresh roma tomatos (fresh...) Sprinkle parmesan cheese on top - it is unbelievably good!!! You can alway add shrimp, clams, or even chicken if you want, too!





Ok. I'm hungry.

Liz R.


----------



## Basketmiss (Dec 21, 2007)

Jill this is a great thread, I hope lots of people post so I too can get some new recipes..

Come on everyone post away!!





Italian Calzones

Ground sausage- you know the jimmy dean or whatever in a 6 inch or so tube.

Shredded Mozzerella cheeseSpaghetti sauce- I use Rago

2 Cans of pizza crust in can

Muffin pan or stone - I have pampered chef muffin stone I use.

Brown sausage then drain off grease. Dump in bowl with spaghetti sauce-enough to make it wet and 3/4 cup of mozzerella cheese, mix it all together. If too dry add more spaghetti sauce.

Roll out Pizza Crust onto counter then cut into 6 squares. Put a spoonful of the mix into the middle, you have to make the bowl of mix last so all the squares have some.

Take each corner and pull up in the center and twist then put into the muffin pan.

Bake at 400 til golden brown , watch the bottoms so they are done enough but not burned..

You can also use ground beef and taco seasoning in the packet instead of sausage..

Salsa Chicken-

Skinless chicken breast- as many as you want

Packet of taco seasoning

Salsa

Shredded Mexican cheese

Place breast in 9 x 13 sprayed dish

Coat chicken with taco seasoning

Bake 375 for 30 minutes

Pour your favorite salsa over chicken then shredded mexican cheese on top

Bake 20 more minutes

Serve.

Chicken Stuffing casserole

5 skinless chicken breasts - boil these in water so they are cooked before hand- after cool cut into chunks.

2 boxes Stove Top Stuffing- prepare as on box

1 can cream of mushroom soup

1 can cream of celery soup

Shredded cheddar

Shredded mozzerella

Fix stuffing then put in bottom of 9 x 13 dish

Mix soups together with aliitle milk to thin them.

Dump soup on stuffing in dish, dump cooked chicken chunks on top of soup.

Put both cheeses on top, just mix them and dump on evenly.

Bake at 350 til bubbly.

Serve

Cold Mexican Dip

8 oz. sour cream

16 oz cream cheese- let sit out to soften

16 oz Pace Thick and Chunky Salsa

Fresh tomato- cut into small pieces

Small green pepper- cut into small pieces

Large bag of shredded Monterey jack/ colby cheese

Mix sour cream and cream cheese and put in bottom of 9 x 13 dish

Dump salsa on evenly next.

Dump tomato and green peppers on salsa.

Dump whole bag of shredded cheese on top of that.

Put in fridge a couple hours, then eat with tortilla chips...

Bubble Up Pizza

4 cans of cheap bisquits

Spaghetti sauce

Pizza toppings- what you like, if meat cook it before hand

Shredded cheese

Cut all bisquits in 1/2 with scissors.

Put some bisquits in a baking dish- I use a round pampered chef stone dish

brush some spaghetti sauce on those bisquits then add pizza toppings, then shredded cheese

repeat, by putting more bisquits in the open holes you left from the last time,brush on sauce, then toppings til you get rid of all the bisquits and toppings and top with shredded cheese last.

Bake on whatever the bisquits say until golden and cheese is melted...


----------



## wantminimore (Dec 21, 2007)

"Chicken Stuffing casserole

5 skinless chicken breasts - boil these in water so they are cooked before hand- after cool cut into chunks.

2 boxes Stove Top Stuffing- prepare as on box

1 can cream of mushroom soup

1 can cream of celery soup

Shredded cheddar

Shredded mozzerella

Fix stuffing then put in bottom of 9 x 13 dish

Mix soups together with aliitle milk to thin them.

Dump soup on stuffing in dish, dump cooked chicken chunks on top of soup.

Put both cheeses on top, just mix them and dump on evenly.

Bake at 350 til bubbly.

Serve"

Basketmiss, does the stuffing on the bottom get soggy? The stuffing is prepaired as the package directions say then you add the other ingredients on top?

Leslie


----------



## sfmini (Dec 21, 2007)

We are all about simple here. Something my mom used to make really impresses people.

Take pork chops, coat both sides with yellow mustard, cover with flour and brown both sides. Pour in a can of Campbells Gumbo soup, cover and simmer for an hour. Really good!

There is always good ol spaghetti, brown some beef, add canned spaghetti sauce, voila. You could add mushrooms too. We buy the frozen Texas toast and you have a nice, simple meal.


----------



## Bluerocket (Dec 21, 2007)

My boss made this himself for our office Christmas luncheon --- it was fabulous -- and it MUST be easy to fix if he did it himself!

Spicy Shrimp and Pasta Casserole:

http://www.foodnetwork.com/food/recipes/re...6_24295,00.html

Edited to add: forgot to put in my recipe --

Spicy Cheese/Crab dip.

In a small crock pot (about a large soup bowl size) --- chop up one bar of spicy velveeta cheese -- melt slowly -- add in one (or more) cans of crab meat -- the kind without and shell -- you can also add in some Rotel Tomatos too if you like it soupier and a bit "hotter' --- stir well and serve as a hot dip with chips, or crackers and stuff like summer sausage or those tiny hotdogs.


----------



## Basketmiss (Dec 21, 2007)

wantminimore said:


> "Chicken Stuffing casserole
> 
> 5 skinless chicken breasts - boil these in water so they are cooked before hand- after cool cut into chunks.
> 
> ...



Yeah that is how its done, i know it sounds funny but it isnt soggy. I mean it is a soft casserole but yummy!!

Bump this up so may be some more people will add their recipes..


----------



## StellaLenoir (Dec 21, 2007)

I make a good and super easy bean pizza.





You will need:

salsa

cheese

sour cream

whatever beans you like, we use

Great Northern beans (which are a soft white bean) and black beans.

lettuce

tomatoes

whatever other toppings you like

pizza crust

smear salsa on frozen pizza, then add beans, top with cheese, bake till bubbly.

add sour cream and lettuce and toppings. Let sit a short bit to set and enjoy.

It is very good and all my family likes it. You can also add ground beef, or chicken as a layer.

i am all about easy, and this is just about as easy as it can get!


----------



## Basketmiss (Dec 21, 2007)

BUMP


----------



## REO (Dec 21, 2007)

This is very quick, easy and GOOD!

"The Dish"

Fry up a pound or two of hamburger-put in a big bowl

Cook a bunch of wide egg noodles-drain and put in the bowl

Dump in a jar or two of spaghetti sauce

(depending on how many bags of noodles you made)

Stir it all together, put in a big flat pan and cover with cheese and bake until the cheese is all bubbly and toasty!

Dish it up, have a veggie on the side and there is dinner! It tastes like lasagna!


----------



## Cathy_H (Dec 22, 2007)

Ranch taco Chicken Salad

1 lb. boneless skinless chicken breasts, cut into strips (tenderloins work great)

1 Tbsp. each oil and chili powder

1 package salad greens

1 jar salsa (about 1 cup)

1 cup Fat-Free or low fat or regular Ranch dressing (Garlic Ranch is yummy, too)

1 cup shredded cheddar cheese

1/2 cup l crushed baked tortilla chips

Directions

Coat the chicken with chili powder then cook in oil until done (about 8 minutes). Toss greens, salsa, dressing and cheese in large bowl. Top with chicken & crushed chips before serving. Makes 6 servings (not for us) ......................... I make this a lot. I keep frozen tenderloins in the freezer & take out as many pieces as I need. It does not make 6 servings though as Lee & I usually eat it all. I don't use as much chicken though because I love the salad part..... It does not keep well as leftovers. I serve it in pie size serving bowls... I prefer the round Tostitos, & Chi CHi's original medium salsa. I also use regular ranch as Lee does not like the fat free.


----------



## hhpminis (Dec 22, 2007)

Hamburger Potato Casserole

Brown 1# ground meat of choice, lean is best.

As meat is browning, add some chopped onion and garlic.

Season with salt and pepper

Drain meat if there is a lot of fat, a little is OK

Put in bottom of medium casserole

Drain a can of green beans and spread on top of meat

Spread a can of Cream of Mushroom soup on top of beans

Generously add a layer of favorite shredded cheese, I like sharp cheddar

Mix 4 servings of instant potato buds according to package directions and spread on top of cheese

Sprinkle top of potatoes with parmesan cheese

Bake in 350 oven for 30 minutes or until hot and bubbly.

This is a family favorite, takes about 40 minutes from start to table and is a meal all by itself. We like crusty french bread with it.

Another thing we eat for dinner a lot is farmers breakfast.

Use frozen OBrien potatoes

Add meat of choice, ham, sausage, bacon, burger

Brown these in fry pan

When these are done, push to one side of frypan

Scramble about 6-8 eggs and pour into empty side of pan.

When eggs are done, mix it all together.

Top with shredded cheese and serve

Sorry, I dont use recipes very often, I just throw together so neither of these recipes are an exact science.


----------



## Jill (Dec 22, 2007)

These all sound great!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Margo_C-T (Dec 22, 2007)

Here is a cherished recipe given to me by a dear friend. We lost her about three years ago, but her indominable spirit lives on in my heart, and I carefully keep this great recipe in her handwriting....

It is a great choice for holiday times! I'll be making it tomorrow evening for my daughter and me for Christmas Eve and Christmas Day mornings! It's NOT lo-cal, but for the occasional special occasion, why not??

Breakfast Casserole

'Crumble' and fry 1 lb. of sausage; set aside.(I use Jimmy Dean 'Regular'.)

Beat 6 eggs well, add 2 C.(1 pt.)Half n Half, and desired seasonings(i.e., salt, pepper, etc.),and mix well.

In a buttered flat casserole pan, 13" x 9"[i use one of clear Pyrex], place 6 slices of FROZEN bread,spread w/ 1 jar of Kraft Old English spread. If desired, spread w/ one 4 oz. can of chopped green chiles and some chopped onion to taste [i ALWAYS add the green chile!!



; also, you can used dried chopped onion.]

Pour the egg mix evenly over the bread slices; top with the crumbled cooked sausage. Cover and let set in the fridge at least 8 hours. Remove cover, bake in moderate oven until bubbly.("Moderate" means around 300-325 degrees, most places! I am at a higher altitude than most, so I use the higher temp.) Time is APPROX. 30-45 minutes. GREAT w/ salsa!

This is great to make the evening before, then all you have to do is uncover and pop it into the oven the next AM! It serves 6-8 people ONCE, but keeps and reheats REALLY well, so can be breakfast for two, three, or even four, for a couple or more days during those busy holiday times -just reheat by the serving in the microwave! And it is mighty tasty! (Don't forget the green chile!!



)

If you copy this, attribute it to my dear old friend Sarah C!

Margo

(PS-Great thread, esp. for this time of year!)


----------



## luckymeacres (Dec 23, 2007)

sfminis, we tried the pork chops tonight, just changed the soup to french onion, it was fantastic


----------



## Sonya (Dec 23, 2007)

I only cook about twice a month in the winter...and twice a week in the summer (up at camp...lots of grilling there in the summer)...best recipe I know these days is...

1 car key

$15

2 liter of diet coke

first...start car, but don't get in it..it's cold out - Preheat! Start it and come back in the house...watch at least 15 mins of tv or surf LB...once car reaches at least 80 degrees inside, get in...drive to the nearest restaraunt/fast food/pizzeria...get out of your car and brave the cold yet once again...get the food (hopefully they will have the 2 liter there and you won't have to stop at a speciality store (like a gas station))!

Brave the cold yet again...this makes three times...this is hard! Bring food inside, enjoy! And for Gods sake's do not use real plates, you will just have to wash them...you don't want to complicate this recipe anymore than it already is!


----------



## Basketmiss (Dec 25, 2007)

Sonya, you are cracked me up!!





You chef you!!


----------



## Jill (Dec 26, 2007)

Sonya, that's pretty much how we often cook dinner!!! I'm trying to break the habbit........ I've been having Chicken Fajita Quesadillas carry out from Chilis too often and recently read the low down on how many calories, and how bad for you, they are (even worse than fast food!!!!!!!). See here? I can only ever eat half of it but still. Urgh!!!!


----------



## Basketmiss (Dec 26, 2007)

Jill said:


> Sonya, that's pretty much how we often cook dinner!!! I'm trying to break the habbit........ I've been having Chicken Fajita Quesadillas carry out from Chilis too often and recently read the low down on how many calories, and how bad for you, they are (even worse than fast food!!!!!!!). See here? I can only ever eat half of it but still. Urgh!!!!



Yes Jill if you see what is in meals you will cringe!

A carb serving is 15 grams and that fajita quesaidilla has 150 carbs so Way To Much! Thats like 2 days worth of carbs in 1 meal...

Do you feel bad after eating it? Being a diabetic I know you have to watch your carbs so I would think the fajita with that many carbs would make you feel bad.. I am just worried about you, not trying to lecture..

Remember you do need fat in your diet and you have to watch LOW Fat items, when they are Low Fat they have More Carbs than a regular not low fat. Carbs turn to sugar and are stored as fat on our bodies if we dont work out or work hard enough to get rid of them.. Its hard to work off that many carbs...

Good Luck- when I changed my eating and knowing what is in things, protein, carbs, etc I lost 26 pounds and went from a size 12 to a 4/6. I feel so much better and I'm not bloated like when you eat too much, its mostly eating too much carbs, such as soda with your meal that has carbs.Soda is a carb... If you eat 15 g carbs at a meal you wont believe how good you feel and wont have to undue your pants button.. LOl, I used to have to do that all the time and carried weight in my stomach...

I am glad you are trying to break the habit of eating out. It is easier to control your meals and whats in them at home . I love to eat out too, and love Mexican but we dont eat it much as I know it is horrible for you...

When I was pregnant with my 2nd we ate Mexican twice a week!! Hello I cant believe I only gained 27 pounds...I should have been the size of a house.... gotta love that white cheese dip!!


----------



## Jill (Dec 26, 2007)

Oh, I know now these things are terrible! It's loaded with way too much carbs and fat. I'm so L A Z Y but I think I could make ones that taste just as good with 1/4th as much cheese, low carb tortillas, etc. I've never eaten more than 1/2 the Chilis kind, but 1/2 of of one (and not the beans / rice at the same time) is more than I want to blow in terms of carbs/fat in one meal. It's crazy... I think one of those is probably just as bad as a big gut boulder cinnabon thing!


----------



## paintponylvr (May 30, 2013)

Not sure how the portions work out... or how good nutritionally it is...

Not even sure of the name!

Chicken ala fastNsweet

preheat oven to 350-375

brown thawed chicken pieces (when I was a kid we used the thighs w/ bone and skin, NOW I prefer skinless/boneless breasts - whole package at least 8 large pieces of chicken. Will work with legs and wings as well.)

While browning, combine in a large mixing bowl & mix well:

whole jar (medium size?) of Dorothy Lynch's Salad Dressing (WOW - pages of recipes here now! Internet sure can be fun)

small jar of peach, apricot or orange marmalade preserves

use empty jar of each filled 1x w/ water

packet of dry onion soup mix

chunk up potatoes (at least 4 - 6 good sized ones). I wash and leave peals on. Using new red or spring potatoes works, too.

Line a deep baking pan (deep 9 x 13 cake pan or a casserole dish) w/ foil so no liquid will get thru and you won't have as much cleaning - preserves can bake on rock hard. Add browned chicken pieces and potatoes, pour over liquid. either cover or loosely tent w/ foil and bake until potatoes are done (45 minutes to 1 1/2 hours?). Serve with a salad or favorite other <non-starch> veggie.

I can't get Dorothy Lynch's salad dressing here in NC. It now comes in low sodium and sugar free. When I went to OK last year for both Congress and Nationals, I bought several bottles and stowed them in my truck. My family thought they'd died and gone to heaven when made this last year. I now also add peppers, celery and onions in deiced sizes - sautéed while doing the chicken. Russian dressing works - but definitely isn't quite the same. Mayo based dressings don't work (I've tried!).

*******

Another chicken dish - very similar. Do chicken, veggies and potatoes the same way. I spray the casserole dish, and cover with any cream soup you like made w/ a can of either milk or water. You can add cheese, I usually don't. Bake about the same and serve with salad or non-starch veggie.

Also works with pork chops!


----------



## paintponylvr (May 30, 2013)

Instead of spaghetti sauce, you could make up several of the gravy packets (high in sodium!) OR do up a large can of cream of mushroom soup/cream of celery soup .



REO said:


> This is very quick, easy and GOOD!
> 
> "The Dish"
> 
> ...


Also - for very quick:

Meat ball gravy N Rice

Meatballs - frozen - 1/2 a bag or so...

Sautee the meatballs in large fry pan or wok, then make a brown gravy mix (I usually use two packages of McCormicks brown gravy mix - prepared to directions) & put over meatballs. Let simmer while rice is being prepared (Uncle Ben's minute rice in the drainable bag is probably fastest but I LOVE brown/wild rice mixes now).

I like to add some diced onions and mushrooms while sautéing the meatballs in oil, then serve the meatball/gravy mix over a serving of rice with French style green beans, heated, on the side. If using cans, I rinse beans. Or can prepare frozen.

You can prepare your meatballs from scratch using - turkey, chicken, lamb or beef - putting in a multitude of other ingredients they way you like them. You can also use the drippings in the pan and make your own brown gravy (I thicken gravies with corn starch rather than flour) - less fattening and lower in sodium.

*******

and a true family favorite here:

Chili mac

Brown about 1 - 2 lbs of ground meat (any kind you like), drain

While browning, prepare noodles for Macaroni and cheese (any type you like). I used to use a box of generic & a box of Kraft Creamy in large dutch oven. Drain, prepare as directions for Mac N Cheese

Add meat

Add whole small or medium jar of picante sauce - your "heat". The cheese mellows it, so we can actually use hot otherwise our family only uses medium spice.

*******

Another -

Brown and drain 1 - 2 lbs ground meat

Prepare several bags of beef ramen in a large pot or dutch oven. (I break up the noodles, add about 1/2 the liquid recommended). For every 2 packages of Ramen, use only one packet of seasoning and save other for another day...

Add meat and simmer for a bit.

Serve w/ veggies. Frozen, mixed works great. No starch ones...


----------

